# A diet scheme worth its weight in gold (or ?27)



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2013)

Competitive weight loss was the stuff of TV shows like The Biggest Loser, but now Dubai is taking it to the masses.

The state has launched the month-long ?Your Weight in Gold? competition, to encourage heavies to slim down. Those who do, will be rewarded with around ?27 for every two kilograms lost.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...e-worth-its-weight-in-gold-or-27-8714583.html

Hope they've thought this through!


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 18, 2013)

I heard something about a UK trial paying people to lose weight, but I can't remember the details.  May have been ?x in vouchers on achieving target.

At ?27 per 2 kg I'd have pocketed ?972!   I'll just have to be content with no longer lugging around 84 tins of beans.


----------

